# Tremolo pedal suggestion?



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I want to try Dale’s “Gimmee Shelter” lesson. Can anyone recommend a good/basic Tremolo pedal? I tried doing a search and was quickly overwhelmed with boutique stuff. 

Thanks,


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

pedals I've loved,.

Diamond Trem
Strymon Flint
Basic Audio Throbby
Swamp Thang


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Damn, that Strymon does check all the boxes (included Reverb will save space on my board).


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> Damn, that Strymon does check all the boxes (included Reverb will save space on my board).


that one stayed the longest with me, broad set of options and the reverb was decent. the Swamp Thang could be made to sound like some of the bias and harmonic settings on the Strymon


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

BSTheTech said:


> Damn, that Strymon does check all the boxes


This is the one pedal I regret selling. Absolutely fantastic. My only wish was that there was some way to get tap-tempo AND a favourite preset at the same time.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

troyhead said:


> This is the one pedal I regret selling. Absolutely fantastic. My only wish was that there was some way to get tap-tempo AND a favourite preset at the same time.


Doesnt it run an external tap?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have the earlier version of this, I really like it.






This a favorite of mine, a few bucks more...


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

BSTheTech said:


> Damn, that Strymon does check all the boxes (included Reverb will save space on my board).





troyhead said:


> This is the one pedal I regret selling. Absolutely fantastic. My only wish was that there was some way to get tap-tempo AND a favourite preset at the same time.


The Boss FDR-1 is the poor mans Flint.
It does the tap tempo.
Can find them cheaply.
If you don’t want the “amp colour “ check the video after 2:55


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I had the Strymon Flint for a while, too, and also loved it. 

I also had a Diaz Tremodillo which was absolutely fantastic. It's basically the same thing is a Swamp Thang. I'd recommend that as well. I played Gimme Shelter in my band for a long time with the Diaz and it absolutely killed.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Andy is showing the Diamond love......




The Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter Guitar Lesson | Tone Report


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I had a Vibro Thang _years_ ago.

The Boss should do just fine.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Whatever you end up with, I put in a vote for a bias trem emulation. I have a Line 6 Tap Tremolo, which has a bias trem emulation that I really like. I've never been able to quite put my finger on the specifics of why bias trem is different. I just know that it is, and I like it. The unit also has envelope control, such that you can make it speed up if you pick harder. I think there are several on the market that do that.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

For my limited use, I'm quite happy with my TC Shaker pedal. With the tone print options you can pretty much find something useful... guaranteed.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Budda said:


> Doesnt it run an external tap?


It does. Or you can can use an external pedal to store a favourite preset. But the Flint just has one exp/tap/fav input and the pedal needs to be restarted to switch the function, so it can only do one of these at a time. Even still, love this pedal.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> I had a Vibro Thang _years_ ago.
> 
> The Boss should do just fine.


Yes, my original thought was to keep it cheap/basic like a Boss or Mooer. 

Beside Gimmee Shelter what are some other popular Tremolo songs? (Not counting spaghetti western funkabilly).


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

BSTheTech said:


> what are some other popular Tremolo songs?



The Smiths - How Soon is Now
REM - What’s the Frequency Kenneth, Crush with Eyeliner, and more from the Monster album
Green Day - Boulevard if Broken Dreams
Radiohead - Bones
CCR - Born on the Bayou
U2 - Love is Blindness (bass), and verse 2 of So Cruel has a cool tremolo part I’ve always liked
Note that some of these are more “choppy” sounds from an optical trem, while some have a smoother sine wave sound of a bias trem. You can kind of fake it a bit with the depth knob, but it’s nice to be able to choose the wave shape. The Flint has both, plus the super cool harmonic trem!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

BSTheTech said:


> Yes, my original thought was to keep it cheap/basic like a Boss or Mooer.
> 
> Beside Gimmee Shelter what are some other popular Tremolo songs? (Not counting spaghetti western funkabilly).


Crimson and Clover
Rumble
Money
One of these nights (Pink Floyd)

But really tremolo is for whatever you want. 

By the way, one of the best trems I ever heard was on the '69 Guitarmate I had for a few years and sold nine years ago.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Got a Keeley Super Mod Workstation on a trade that covers a lot of ground. Good tremolo options with Tap Tempo and sounds are really good to my ears. Can get some nice Flint sounds too. I use it for subtle effect.

The Boss pedal suggested is a nice pedal as well.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Diaz Texas Tremodillo


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cask music in toronto just got a supa trem used. It looks pretty sweet.


----------



## weaksauce (Mar 20, 2006)

I had a SolidGold FX stutter-lite MK I that was really good...I should never have sold that one.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

If you are looking to not spend much my vote is the Dano cool cat trem all day long!!!! Held its own against every pedal I’ve tried against it. 
Supatrem
Latitude
Cmatmods
Fdr1
And a Digitech tr-7


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

I used to have a Cusack Tap-A-Whirl. It is a great tremolo pedal but pricey.

Cusack Music Tap-A-Whirl - Analog Tap Tempo Trem w/ RCA Tap Jack


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I currently have a Mad Professor Yellow Trem on my board and its nice, but the best one that I've owned was an original Diaz Tremodillo. If you are looking for a decent lower budget pedal, its hard to beat the one from BYOC.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Budda said:


> Cask music in toronto just got a supa trem used. It looks pretty sweet.


I have the original version. It does smooth and choppy really well, has a tap tempo and a trim pot on the inside to tweak volume so you don't lose any with the effect on. It's the shit. The second version just looks like they added EVEN MORE wave form options to make it ridiculously good. It'll probably be around $150 but it gets my vote.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

There's a Flint for sale here in GC. You should consider it.


----------



## SAE Effects (Jul 6, 2015)

KO Amps Ten Cent Trem. Volume knob is a germanium boost so no perceived volume loss .


----------



## Sam-i-am (Nov 17, 2017)

I find the EHX stereo pulsar has that juttery sound from boulevard of broken dreams.

If thats what you're after


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Both of my amps (a Twin and a Deluxe) have tremolo built in, but most of the time I actually just use the tremolo setting on my Empress Nebulus. I don't use trem or any other modulation effects all that much. The Nebulus covers everything I need and does a pretty good job of it to me.


----------

